

Erik Meijer: “Agile is a cancer that we have to eliminate from the industry” - mparramon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/08/erik_meijer_agile_is_a_cancer_we_have_to_eliminate_from_the_industry/

======
CurtHagenlocher
Agile methods were born in the world of custom LOB software development, where
the real problems are not technical but social -- and chiefly, communication.
It's not surprising that agile would be less useful as you get further from
that environment.

